# OFFICIAL: Stackhouse Suspended



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Avery Johnson's doing an interview on 103.3FM right now, just confirmed Stackhouse has been suspended. I'm pissed off beyond words right now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

That's it we are boned the NBA hates the Mavs


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wait it isnt on ESPN or anything.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Nope not official 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2487553

they are still reviewing it it'll be found out by Friday or Saturday


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Avery's on ESPN now acknowledging it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

**** so its for real?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

NBA is feeling sorry for Shaq now that he's aged.

Social Security. :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wtf Are We Gonna Do Now?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

How long? One game?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Why is it not on ESPN or NBA.com?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2487553 

thats all I could find


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Why is it not on ESPN or NBA.com?


Everyone's afraid to say something unofficial. 

But we're crazy enough to speculate. :bsmile:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

man your saying this like its a good thing


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

http://www.espn1033.com/default.asp

They have it up. 

This stinks. Hope this wakes this team up. We have been playing like we are asleep out there. Dirk needs to step it up before this goes down as one of the biggest choke jobs in the history of the NBA.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Because it was revealed on local radio, news hasn't gotten out yet.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We can still win, we won like 20 games without him so yeah


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2487553


----------



## Christian (Apr 28, 2006)

Stackhouse sucks...so it doesn't really matter :clap: Go Mavs!!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys always like to say stuff about him, but I'm acatually a Stack fan and I recognize what he does for our team. He's made boneheaded decisions. He's made some risky plays. He's made some errors. But when I look at our bench without Stackhouse...who do we have? Quis hasn't played decently in ages...KVH came through for us in Game 7 of SA but not since...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Quis will step up along with a huge game from Dirk


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saint, no offense at all, but that's a bunch of BS. I have no faith in Dirk after four poor games in my eyes. I have no faith in Quis after probably seventeen or so poor games. I have no faith in the Mavericks after allowing the Heat back into this series and allowing the Heat to really, in essence, have a lead in this tied series. I'm frustrated, I'm pissed off, and unless someone really gets lit up by this and comes up big (I don't expect Dirk to...), the Mavs will absolutely not win this series and do not deserve to. 

The league is inconsistent in all their decisions, and really only pay attention to the rulebooks when it's Cuban's man doing this bull****.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1337 said:


> Saint, no offense at all, but that's a bunch of BS. I have no faith in Dirk after four poor games in my eyes. I have no faith in Quis after probably seventeen or so poor games. I have no faith in the Mavericks after allowing the Heat back into this series and allowing the Heat to really, in essence, have a lead in this tied series. I'm frustrated, I'm pissed off, and unless someone really gets lit up by this and comes up big (I don't expect Dirk to...), the Mavs will absolutely not win this series and do not deserve to.
> 
> The league is inconsistent in all their decisions, and really only pay attention to the rulebooks when it's Cuban's man doing this bulls#!t.


 Lose faith, when this all happens you;ll seee


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on, guys.

It's not the end of the world. Dallas has pride ourselves in our deep bench, and now is the time for us to dig in and use that bench.

JET is an ironman, so 40+ minutes for him is not a problem.

So who'll play more minutes? Harris.

It's not a problem at all. Have faith in AJ


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not the biggest Stack fan, but this certainly sucks. At least we have a nice backup in Daniels, it's almost like we traded Stack for him, considering how much Stack plays, and how Marquis never plays.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

By the way, AJ had some pretty harsh things to say about the league, I haven't checked but I believe the audio clip is available on ESPN1033.com. Everyone on the station is expecting a fine for AJ.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone who didn't hear it, they're playing it this second.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> By the way, AJ had some pretty harsh things to say about the league, I haven't checked but I believe the audio clip is available on ESPN1033.com. Everyone on the station is expecting a fine for AJ.


.... which Mark Cuban would help to pay.

If AJ did that, he's BRILLIANT. 

A coach has to do whatever he has to do to fire a team up!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, I applaud AJ just like I applauded Stack after the foul.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how is AJ gonna say the league is inconsistant? This is keeping consistancy by suspending him for the same type of fouls that were suspended early in the playoffs.

I just listened to him talk on Sportscenter....he's full of it, but he's gotta say it to back his team. "Special treatment for star players"...ummm yea Avery, look at Dirk, that's the NBA.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

here we go again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> how is AJ gonna say the league is inconsistant? This is keeping consistancy by suspending him for the same type of fouls that were suspended early in the playoffs.
> 
> I just listened to him talk on Sportscenter....he's full of it, but he's gotta say it to back his team. "Special treatment for star players"...ummm yea Avery, look at Dirk, that's the NBA.


It doesn't matter if AJ is full of it. AJ needs to fire up the team, and that's what he's trying to do.

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk gets absolutely no star treatment, and as much as I hate star treatment, that pisses me off. If you're going to go with the star system, know who the real stars are, dammit.

And AJ is absolutely not full of it, he's speaking the absolute truth. It's a disgrace, the NBA. Ridiculous. David Stern has been a horror for the league, he's had an entirely negative impact.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

103.3's full of news today, they're getting set to talk about video tape that Cuban sent in to try and get Shaq suspended or get the call reversed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> 103.3's full of news today, they're getting set to talk about video tape that Cuban sent in to try and get Shaq suspended or get the call reversed.


Not gonna happen.

Dallas just needs to start focusing on playing without Stack.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

even with no stack, a game 4 rout, etc etc. i still don't FEAR THE HEAT. every time a mav player gets suspended, the mavs win that round.

mavs are 2 and 0 in playoff series this postseason when they have a player suspended 


stu jackson= best sixth man since kadeem hardison


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

103.3: Miami Heat pressured league into suspension.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> 103.3: Miami Heat pressured league into suspension.


San Antonio pressured league into suspension of Terry....

We'll get over it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1337 said:


> 103.3: Miami Heat pressured league into suspension.


please...how?

we've been throught 2 suspensions this postseason, I don't want to hear **** about how the refs or league is on our side. You do the crime, you do the time. Sorry Stack, you messed up.

I don't want excuses, if we win, I want to beat the Mavs 100% vs. 100%. But Stack took a shot at Shaq, and now the Mavs gotta pay for it.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Calm down man, I'm just saying what I hear. But our local ESPN radio station has stated that there is evidence that would suggest the Heat pressured the league into this. Now if I knew what this evidence was I'd share it, but they didn't elaborate.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> please...how?
> 
> we've been throught 2 suspensions this postseason, I don't want to hear **** about how the refs or league is on our side. You do the crime, you do the time. Sorry Stack, you messed up.
> 
> I don't want excuses, if we win, I want to beat the Mavs 100% vs. 100%. But Stack took a shot at Shaq, and now the Mavs gotta pay for it.



dude take this nonsense to the heat forum. this is the mavs forum to discuss our views on it. thanks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mff4l said:


> dude take this nonsense to the heat forum. this is the mavs forum to discuss our views on it. thanks


No actually I'm more than welcome to post here, and since I haven't broken any rules, I'm doing nothing wrong. This site is open to all fans on any forum. All I'm doing is talking about the subject on hand.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> No actually I'm more than welcome to post here, and since I haven't broken any rules, I'm doing nothing wrong. This site is open to all fans on any forum. All I'm doing is talking about the subject on hand.



there's other forums to discuss your viewpoint about this matter instead of trying to bait mavs fans into an argument with you. you can easily post your replies in the lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng stack suspension thread in the 2006 nba playoffs forum. 

you're "baiting" that's not allowed. Once again this is the mavs fans forum to discuss THEIR VIEWPOINT on this matter and you come in here cursing and attempting to stop probs. That's not "playing by the rules" you have a heat forum and the 2006 nba playoffs thread on this matter to discuss the heats viewpoint on it.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I think we are all capable of having our own opinions on the topic, and we dont need to start arguing with other fans. Heat fans can post here, just as we can post at the Heat boards, but if veiwpoints are being attacked, then its pretty obvious that the Heat fans should leave cuz were going to have differing views 

Now, back on topic... This is not going to be a fun game to watch. But hey, lets think of the bright side. So, when we lost Terry in the San Antonio series, we only lost by 5 right? Hopefully our team can put up what we are missing from Stack and have a night like that again...except with a win.. Im expecting a lot of minutes out of Marquis Daniels tomorrow night.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jet said:


> Ok, I think we are all capable of having our own opinions on the topic, and we dont need to start arguing with other fans. Heat fans can post here, just as we can post at the Heat boards, but if veiwpoints are being attacked, then its pretty obvious that the Heat fans should leave cuz were going to have differing views
> 
> Now, back on topic... This is not going to be a fun game to watch. But hey, lets think of the bright side. So, when we lost Terry in the San Antonio series, we only lost by 5 right? Hopefully our team can put up what we are missing from Stack and have a night like that again...except with a win.. Im expecting a lot of minutes out of Marquis Daniels tomorrow night.


 The only thing you lose when you lose Stack is a 3point threat and some driving and midrange jumpers that Daniels should be able to provide. Stack shouldn't have been suspended though. But then again UD and Posey shoudln't have been suspended in the first round either.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I know Posey threw his mouthguard at a ref, which warrants a suspension in my mind, what did Udonis do again?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

No UD threw his mouthpiece. Posey barreled into Hinrich on a fast break. It looked bad, but Posey still claims he didn't see him coming and they just collided.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Jet said:


> Ok, I think we are all capable of having our own opinions on the topic, and we dont need to start arguing with other fans. Heat fans can post here, just as we can post at the Heat boards, but if veiwpoints are being attacked, then its pretty obvious that the Heat fans should leave cuz were going to have differing views
> 
> Now, back on topic... This is not going to be a fun game to watch. But hey, lets think of the bright side. So, when we lost Terry in the San Antonio series, we only lost by 5 right? Hopefully our team can put up what we are missing from Stack and have a night like that again...except with a win.. Im expecting a lot of minutes out of Marquis Daniels tomorrow night.



yep and that's all i'm saying. don't come on here cursing and attacking other mav fans. express ya views but don't try to bait our members.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mff4l said:


> there's other forums to discuss your viewpoint about this matter instead of trying to bait mavs fans into an argument with you. you can easily post your replies in the lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng stack suspension thread in the 2006 nba playoffs forum.
> 
> you're "baiting" that's not allowed. Once again this is the mavs fans forum to discuss THEIR VIEWPOINT on this matter and you come in here cursing and attempting to stop probs. That's not "playing by the rules" you have a heat forum and the 2006 nba playoffs thread on this matter to discuss the heats viewpoint on it.


No I'm not baiting or doing anything wrong. If you can't handle someone posting a differing opinion on this forum, then you have the problem, not me.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not worrying because I think we will win game 5


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

welcome to the new nba, where we are both victims

Miami had 2 ridiculous suspensions earlier in the postseason, one that was a lot less contact than this, and 1 for throwing a damn mouthpiece. 

see the 2 fouls for yourself. I posted them in the playoff forum on the thread about this. Looking at the videos, there is no way that with Posey's suspension setting the precedent earlier, that this didnt deserve at least a game.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=279849&page=5&pp=15

bottom of the page


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

There wasn't much contact, definitely not Flagrant 2 worthy (the mouthpiece one did deserve a suspension, I don't know how you're going to make a case that it's okay to throw your mouthpiece at a ref). But as for "I didn't see him coming," watch that video a couple of times. There's a pretty obvious thrust of his body to the right. He intended on knocking him over, but that's just his way of stopping him from getting to the basket. Not suspension worthy, not ejection worthy. Neither was the Stackhouse thing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> No I'm not baiting or doing anything wrong. If you can't handle someone posting a differing opinion on this forum, then you have the problem, not me.


If he has a problem then be the bigger man and leave this forum. You are not at fault, but there are some very pissy fans and it's better if you don't post on this forum. This thread is about the suspension of Jerry Stackhouse and i don't want it to become an arguement thread.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1337 said:


> There wasn't much contact, definitely not Flagrant 2 worthy (the mouthpiece one did deserve a suspension, I don't know how you're going to make a case that it's okay to throw your mouthpiece at a ref). But as for "I didn't see him coming," watch that video a couple of times. There's a pretty obvious thrust of his body to the right. He intended on knocking him over, but that's just his way of stopping him from getting to the basket. Not suspension worthy, not ejection worthy. Neither was the Stackhouse thing.


I dont think the Posey one or this one any previous year deserves/deserved a suspension

what I am saying is since that foul that I posted was considered suspension worthy in the playoffs this season, can anybody really be suprised that this was a suspension. Precedent......its right there in front of ya

the mouthpiece one isnt really related to this since it has nothing to do with precedent of hard fouls this playoffs. I dont think it was a big deal. He threw it at the ground in frustration, and it basically cost him 2 games. I thought the ejection would of been enough.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont think the Posey one or this one any previous year deserves/deserved a suspension
> 
> what I am saying is since that foul that I posted was considered suspension worthy in the playoffs this season, can anybody really be suprised that this was a suspension. Precedent......its right there in front of ya
> 
> the mouthpiece one isnt really related to this since it has nothing to do with precedent of hard fouls this playoffs. I dont think it was a big deal. He threw it at the ground in frustration, and it basically cost him 2 games. I thought the ejection would of been enough.


I agree with the suspension, especially after all the suspensions this year. About the mouthpiece, he threw it at the ref and that's a suspension period.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We don't need Stackhouse to win game 5, he's been great for us but we have other players that can really step up. I am really looking forward to see Josh Howard and Devin Harris play, hopefully they will both step up to take the load off Dirk.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> The only thing you lose when you lose Stack is a 3point threat and some driving and midrange jumpers that Daniels should be able to provide. Stack shouldn't have been suspended though. But then again UD and Posey shoudln't have been suspended in the first round either.


....Well...Marquis isnt a good shooter. I dont think he ever will be. I read an evaluation of his shot and theres something wrong with it, I cant remember what it is though. I do think Marquis has a slight advantage on the penetration part, cuz hes pretty good at that, its just he turns it over a lot when he gets in there. Marquis is also probably a better ball handler than Stack, but those are the only 2 advantages I can think of, and one of them is hardly an advantage


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> ....Well...Marquis isnt a good shooter. I dont think he ever will be. I read an evaluation of his shot and theres something wrong with it, I cant remember what it is though. I do think Marquis has a slight advantage on the penetration part, cuz hes pretty good at that, its just he turns it over a lot when he gets in there. Marquis is also probably a better ball handler than Stack, but those are the only 2 advantages I can think of, and one of them is hardly an advantage


I don't expect Marquis Daniels to do anything, i have my expectations on Harris.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

1337 said:


> There wasn't much contact, definitely not Flagrant 2 worthy (the mouthpiece one did deserve a suspension, I don't know how you're going to make a case that it's okay to throw your mouthpiece at a ref). But as for "I didn't see him coming," watch that video a couple of times. There's a pretty obvious thrust of his body to the right. He intended on knocking him over, but that's just his way of stopping him from getting to the basket. Not suspension worthy, not ejection worthy. Neither was the Stackhouse thing.


I wouldn't make the case that throwing a mouthpiece at a referee isn't worthy of a suspension. However, UD didn't throw it at the ref. He threw it at the ground while UD was still on his stomach and it landed like 4 feet in front of the ref and it bounced toward him. The real question is why Joey Crawford was staring at UD when there was a fastbreak going on. He should have been running the floor with the fastbreak instead of trying to induce a reaction from UD. According to the way the league handles things now, Posey's and Stack's were both suspension worthy. We dealt with losing Posey like you have to deal with losing Stack. Do I agree with them? No-but that's the way it is nowadays.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> I agree with the suspension, especially after all the suspensions this year. About the mouthpiece, he threw it at the ref and that's a suspension period.


 He threw it at the ground, but that's not relevent anyway.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He threw it at the ground, but that's not relevent anyway.


Bad aim.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> Bad aim.


 It landed like 4 feet in front of the ref and bounced in his direction while a fast break was going on. Joey Crawford should have been running the floor instead of trying to induce a reaction.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> It landed like 4 feet in front of the ref and bounced in his direction while a fast break was going on. Joey Crawford should have been running the floor instead of trying to induce a reaction.


It's useless to argue or watch replays, it could have went both ways. There is no right or wrong with a call like that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> It's useless to argue or watch replays, it could have went both ways. There is no right or wrong with a call like that.


 Agreed.


----------



## Canes01 (Apr 29, 2005)

1337 said:


> 103.3: Miami Heat pressured league into suspension.


BS


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Canes01 said:


> BS


 You know Shaq and Riley made a few phone calls to persuade them...


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

1337 said:


> 103.3: Miami Heat pressured league into suspension.


Just like Cuban sending in a video, which he claimed showed Shawn Marion throwing an elbow?

Dallas tries to pressure the league into things as much as anyone else, probably more.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> how is AJ gonna say the league is inconsistant? This is keeping consistancy by suspending him for the same type of fouls that were suspended early in the playoffs.
> 
> .


Because it is. This does not warrant a suspension. I am one of the Mavs fans that want Stackhouse gone and I'm not a big fan of him but he should not be suspended. Go look at the overhead shot of the replay. He not only makes a play for the ball once, he does it twice. If it was a guard, Stackhouse gets all ball but it will still be a foul because he created body contact. Stackhouse did not go for his head intentionally, just made a play for the ball.

Here is a replay of it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKwAhkTu5K4 

Watch the overhead, you will see how he does not go for his head, but he goes for the ball. It just so happened he was going for the ball against a 7 foot center who lost his balance while trying to get back up. Also here is where the inconsistancy lies.

















What's the difference? Haslem going for the ball, as well as Stackhouse. Stackhouse can't reach for the ball, Haslem nearly did because Haslem IS GOING UP AGAINST A GUARD.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's just ridiculous. I hope guys will come together now and show the reaction they're capable of.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

croco said:


> It's just ridiculous. I hope guys will come together now and show the reaction they're capable of.


 It'll be a emotional game for both Miami and Dallas, Dallas needs to win this for Stack and if Miami loses they pretty much are almost done I dont think they can win 2 in Dallas


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> .... I do think Marquis has a slight advantage on the penetration part, cuz hes pretty good at that, its just he turns it over a lot when he gets in there. Marquis is also probably a better ball handler than Stack, but those are the only 2 advantages I can think of, and one of them is hardly an advantage


Stack is SOOO much stronger than 'Quis, which is a big reason for the turnovers. Marquis is going to have to drink his protein shake if he's asked to get in the lane against Shaq/Mourning. :wlift: :wlift:


----------



## TheMostObjectiveGuy (May 30, 2006)

Stu Jackson is a "XXXXX", is there a way to kick him and David Stern out? We gotta be able to hold these guys accountable. They can't just keep messing up our league.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Preacher said:


> Just like Cuban sending in a video, which he claimed showed Shawn Marion throwing an elbow?
> 
> Dallas tries to pressure the league into things as much as anyone else, probably more.


Yeah, but we never get our way.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll be the first to admit that Cuban probably sends more videos to NBA than any team, but NBA doesn't take him seriously at all...

The upgrade for the flagrant foul has to be initiated by somebody. NBA reviews tapes because they are asked to. That's it.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Gambino said:


> What's the difference? Haslem going for the ball, as well as Stackhouse. Stackhouse can't reach for the ball, Haslem nearly did because Haslem IS GOING UP AGAINST A GUARD.


Excellent point. They didnt even call the Haslem foul a flagrant did they? I dont remember one being called, but it probably should have been.. They probably used the fact that Haslem got hurt on the play to determine whether it was a flagrant of not


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gambino said:


> Because it is. This does not warrant a suspension. I am one of the Mavs fans that want Stackhouse gone and I'm not a big fan of him but he should not be suspended. Go look at the overhead shot of the replay. He not only makes a play for the ball once, he does it twice. If it was a guard, Stackhouse gets all ball but it will still be a foul because he created body contact. Stackhouse did not go for his head intentionally, just made a play for the ball.
> 
> Here is a replay of it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKwAhkTu5K4
> ...


I dont care what angle you look at it...you are being a homer to try and say that Stack was going for the ball. I saw it with my own eyes, in that corner of the arena, about 20-25 rows away, so of anyone on this site, I was there to see with a very good angle. Stack did what he needed to do, and I don't fault him for that, I remember the days when PJ Brown and Zo used to clear people out like that all the time...you don't give up an easy layup in the playoffs. But this is the new NBA, we have to wear collered shirts and can't wear tights, and you especially can't make a hard foul. The league set the precedent for this earlier in the postseason with Raja, Poze, Artest...and now they have to stay consistant with it. I have said it myself, as a Heat fan, I don't want to "steal" a win b/c a team is undermatched (although I'm not assuming we win now), if we're going to win a title, I want to beat the 100% Mavs vs. the 100% Heat. But Stack made a hard foul that could've led to a significant injury, the league has to protect its players, and sad but true, it has to protect its stars. If Adrian Griffin fouled Shandon Anderson in the same manner, I don't know if you suspend him. But the truth of this league is that its driven by superstars, and the image of the league is trying to be painted as squeeky clean. The Mavs are just getting the hardest slap after a postseason of unneeded punishments for various fouls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I'll be the first to admit that Cuban probably sends more videos to NBA than any team, but NBA doesn't take him seriously at all...
> 
> The upgrade for the flagrant foul has to be initiated by somebody. NBA reviews tapes because they are asked to. That's it.


 No they don't. All flagrant fouls are automatically reviewed. SA asked them about that punch because it wasn't obvious.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm a neutral clippers fan, but man, that's unfair.

reggie evans grabbed kaman's balls and only got fined, not suspended. stackhouse's foul was hard, but not even a flagrant i think. well, MAYBE a flagrant, but not worthy of suspension. you guys got screwed by the league.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i'm a neutral clippers fan, but man, that's unfair.
> 
> reggie evans grabbed kaman's balls and only got fined, not suspended. stackhouse's foul was hard, but not even a flagrant i think. well, MAYBE a flagrant, but not worthy of suspension. you guys got screwed by the league.


Oh man, i thought evans grabbed his balls AND got suspended!LOL!


To be on topic, that foul didnt warrant a suspension but sadly, similar to what shaq_diesel said, the league has changed(for the worst imo) and fouls like that bring suspensions nowadays.
There really needs to be more consistency in the NBA. How can u not get a suspension with pulling someone's balls, but get a suspension with a hard foul on a guy that weighs 150 more pounds than u?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Oh man, i thought evans grabbed his balls AND got suspended!LOL!
> 
> 
> To be on topic, that foul didnt warrant a suspension but sadly, similar to what shaq_diesel said, the league has changed(for the worst imo) and fouls like that bring suspensions nowadays.
> There really needs to be more consistency in the NBA. How can u not get a suspension with pulling someone's balls, but get a suspension with a hard foul on a guy that weighs 150 more pounds than u?



exactly.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I dont care what angle you look at it...you are being a homer to try and say that Stack was going for the ball. I saw it with my own eyes, in that corner of the arena, about 20-25 rows away, so of anyone on this site, I was there to see with a very good angle. Stack did what he needed to do, and I don't fault him for that, I remember the days when PJ Brown and Zo used to clear people out like that all the time...you don't give up an easy layup in the playoffs. But this is the new NBA, we have to wear collered shirts and can't wear tights, and you especially can't make a hard foul. The league set the precedent for this earlier in the postseason with Raja, Poze, Artest...and now they have to stay consistant with it. I have said it myself, as a Heat fan, I don't want to "steal" a win b/c a team is undermatched (although I'm not assuming we win now), if we're going to win a title, I want to beat the 100% Mavs vs. the 100% Heat. But Stack made a hard foul that could've led to a significant injury, the league has to protect its players, and sad but true, it has to protect its stars. If Adrian Griffin fouled Shandon Anderson in the same manner, I don't know if you suspend him. But the truth of this league is that its driven by superstars, and the image of the league is trying to be painted as squeeky clean. The Mavs are just getting the hardest slap after a postseason of unneeded punishments for various fouls.


And in that entire post. You now see where the inconsistency lies. You now see what Avery is talking about. But hey, we're both homers for our team. I thought it was a hard foul but nothing malicious or intentional. I don't care either way. Because we will not lose this series because Stackhouse is out. We can win w/o him. We nearly won, or should i say, should have won, game 3 without him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

stack went for the ball?










news to me


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

all about dirk and devin this next game.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> stack went for the ball?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stack was going for ball. the reason stack's hand is so far from the ball and close to shaq's head is becasue shaq is pushing off with his left arm.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> all about dirk and devin this next game.


True, dirk really needs to wake up.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> stack went for the ball?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any player under 6 foot 9 and Stack would have gotten the ball. It just so happens that this guy was a 7 foot center. He most certianly was not going for his head.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The NBA looked at the whole picture of the play. Dallas was unraveling after allowing the Heat to get a 17 point lead, and getting frustrated and that play could be looked at as an act of frustration. I'm not saying it was, but it can be. We dealt with our BS suspensions, now Dallas has to deal with theirs. This is the way the league is now. Everyone just has to adjust.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

David Stern is probably the biggest shemale in the existence of shemales.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> The NBA looked at the whole picture of the play. Dallas was unraveling after allowing the Heat to get a 17 point lead, and getting frustrated and that play could be looked at as an act of frustration. I'm not saying it was, but it can be. We dealt with our BS suspensions, now Dallas has to deal with theirs. This is the way the league is now. Everyone just has to adjust.


 We've dealt with 2 BS suspensions before this, this is number 3, I think the NBA hates Dallas


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Saint Baller said:
 

> We've dealt with 2 BS suspensions before this, this is number 3, I think the NBA hates Dallas


We really only had one BS suspension and that was DJ's. But IMHO, that play did not warrant a suspension. Flagerant 2 yes but suspension no.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If you're not looking at moving pictures, you can find a reason to suspend any player.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SMDre said:


> We really only had one BS suspension and that was DJ's. But IMHO, that play did not warrant a suspension. Flagerant 2 yes but suspension no.


 Anytime a flagrant 2 is called there's always an ejection and then Stack would get fined 35k and/or be suspended, so you're kind of contradicting yourself. Most of the Flagrant 2s this year have resulted in suspensions.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> No I'm not baiting or doing anything wrong. If you can't handle someone posting a differing opinion on this forum, then you have the problem, not me.



no pal. you have the prob. there's no reason for a heat fan to come into the mavs forum with the sole intent of cursing at mavs fans or being a pompous jerk when expressing his viewpoints about a situation on a thread in the mavs forum. There's the heat/nba 2006 playoffs forum for those views. This is the mavs thread to whine about the stackhouse suspension a million times if we so choose. If you wanna start an antiwhining thread? Do so in the heat forum.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *I dont care what angle you look at it...you are being a homer to try and say that Stack was going for the ball*. I saw it with my own eyes, in that corner of the arena, about 20-25 rows away, so of anyone on this site, I was there to see with a very good angle. Stack did what he needed to do, and I don't fault him for that, I remember the days when PJ Brown and Zo used to clear people out like that all the time...you don't give up an easy layup in the playoffs. But this is the new NBA, we have to wear collered shirts and can't wear tights, and you especially can't make a hard foul. The league set the precedent for this earlier in the postseason with Raja, Poze, Artest...and now they have to stay consistant with it. I have said it myself, as a Heat fan, I don't want to "steal" a win b/c a team is undermatched (although I'm not assuming we win now), if we're going to win a title, I want to beat the 100% Mavs vs. the 100% Heat. But Stack made a hard foul that could've led to a significant injury, the league has to protect its players, and sad but true, it has to protect its stars. If Adrian Griffin fouled Shandon Anderson in the same manner, I don't know if you suspend him. But the truth of this league is that its driven by superstars, and the image of the league is trying to be painted as squeeky clean. The Mavs are just getting the hardest slap after a postseason of unneeded punishments for various fouls.


This is exactly what I'm talking about. There is no need for this type of personal attacking against mavs fans in this forum. This is a place for us to discuss our viewpoints on this. Our viewpoint about the suspension and the foul. If you want to call people names and say that their viewpoint on this is homerish? Then you need to leave this forum man. There's no excuse for it.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Anytime a flagrant 2 is called there's always an ejection and then Stack would get fined 35k and/or be suspended, so you're kind of contradicting yourself. Most of the Flagrant 2s this year have resulted in suspensions.


I was agreeing with the league changing the foul to a flagerant 2. In most cases when the league changes a flagerant foul from one to two a suspention does not follow.


----------

